# Powermaxed Tfr



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Was just thinking i haven't seen Powermaxed Tfr mentioned on here for a long while does anyone still use it as there pre wash i found 2 litre's in the shed im planning on using it this week sometime i remember it being a great pre wash and it never harmed my wax i might start using it again full time but what does everyone think about it nowa days?


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

ECP had a deal on this recently. Is it wax safe then?


----------



## joeninety (Feb 9, 2017)

Great stuff !!


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

pharmed said:


> ECP had a deal on this recently. Is it wax safe then?


Yes i alway's used it at 10:1 and never had any trouble :thumb:


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

yes 10:1 is perfect. I have some of this too which I have not used in a while. everyone seems to have moved on to green star.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

steve_07 said:


> yes 10:1 is perfect. I have some of this too which I have not used in a while. everyone seems to have moved on to green star.


That's how i forgot about it i also moved on to green star but i'll be moving back to PM TFR it does the same job and it's alot cheaper :thumb:


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I used it on Sunday for the first time this year and it’s great stuff, I followed it with auto-foam and they both did a smashing job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

this time of year I love it! 1:20 is perfect for me and keeps it wax safe! this is just a 50/50 after PM TFR and a rinse


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

I like your innovative sweet box hose runners (or that's what I assume they are!)


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Benfr16 said:


> I like your innovative sweet box hose runners (or that's what I assume they are!)


indeed they are! why pay £20 for 4 when you can have 2 tubs of haribos and recycle the tubs


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> indeed they are! why pay £20 for 4 when you can have 2 tubs of haribos and recycle the tubs


What an awesome idea. Doing that this crimbo when the kids have nabbed all the sweets. Why haven't I seen this before now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Price comparison to other big pre washes in bulk i use all 3. 

Bilt Hamber Auto Foam 25 Litre's £72.95 + Delivery 
Koch Chemie Green Star 10 Litre's £39.49 + Delivery 
Powermaxed Traffic Film Remover 25 Litre's £39.99 Free delivery over £40 from Powermaxed!

Im defo going back to PM TFR the price difference speak's for itself and it does the same job the other's do!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Peter77 said:


> What an awesome idea. Doing that this crimbo when the kids have nabbed all the sweets. Why haven't I seen this before now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's where mine are from albeit I had the sweets :lol: I've only seen one other person do it and I'm sure it was Rav (meh4n on here)


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

I keep looking at this myself but was unsure how good it was, and if was wax safe. I think this thread has persuaded me togive it a try.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

dazzlers82 said:


> I keep looking at this myself but was unsure how good it was, and if was wax safe. I think this thread has persuaded me togive it a try.


I bought 50 Litre's last night from Powermaxed for £55 delivered unbelievable value :thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Euro Car Parts*

£20.99 in Euro Car Parts with free delivery.

Even cheaper if you find a discount code


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

Rian said:


> £20.99 in Euro Car Parts with free delivery.
> 
> Even cheaper if you find a discount code


i think theres a 33% discount code from them at the minute.


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

JayMac said:


> I used it on Sunday for the first time this year and it's great stuff, I followed it with auto-foam and they both did a smashing job!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I do too. Not far off a touchless wash IMO


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

£14.06 but thats only for 5 litres so seans is cheaper


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

dazzlers82 said:


> £14.06 but that's only for 5 litres so seans is cheaper


Indeed it is cheaper but not many people would want 50 litres knocking about, I know I wouldn't, the 5l bottles take up enough space once you've accumulated a few of them god knows where I would store a 50l drum.

But at 55 for 50l that is about £1.10 per litre opposed to about £4 a litre for the 5l container so if you can store it go for the 50l.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

I use car parts 4 less now, they're cheaper than ECP


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

5 Litre's of PM TFR is £12.07 on Car Parts 4 Less with Code: Weekend14

1 Litre of RTU PM TFR is £4.90 on Car Parts 4 Less with Code: Weekend14

Together that's £16.98 with free delivery absolute bargain :thumb:


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

How are you all applying this? Pressure sprayer? Snow foam lance?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

pharmed said:


> How are you all applying this? Pressure sprayer? Snow foam lance?


Pressure sprayer works best for me.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

pharmed said:


> How are you all applying this? Pressure sprayer? Snow foam lance?


Via pressure sprayer for me, more control over where you do / don't want it to go...


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

For the new ones what do you use power mac for? What is it doing that a foam and mitt clean does not do. 
What is the green star stuff you refer to


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

mawallace said:


> For the new ones what do you use power mac for? What is it doing that a foam and mitt clean does not do.
> What is the green star stuff you refer to


KC Green Star....http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/koch-chemie-green-star-universal-cleaner.html


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Do you use it instead of snow foam


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Via pump sprayer for me mixed 1:20 it's a worthy replacement for snowfoam through winter although I do still foam after just to remove as much crud as possible before touching the paint!

Here's a 50:50 of one half rinsed PM TFR, almost a touchless wash


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

10:1 with pump spray is lsp safe and great for winter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Rob74 said:


> 10:1 with pump spray is lsp safe and great for winter
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly what I do. Very satisfying to see see how much crap it removes when you pressure wash off, especially at this time of year when cars are particularly filthy :thumb:


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Do you rinse it off before snow foam


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

mawallace said:


> Do you rinse it off before snow foam


Either works but I do rinse first :thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I used this on a little white ford Van, that'd not been cleaned for years. It came up a treat, think it was a 50/50 mix but my word I was impressed. Quick going over with some shampoo and it was back to crisp white. Just need a dedicated pump sprayer for it now.


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

Its the best TFR i have used


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

How much of a solution are we making? I haven't used my PM TFR since last winter and can't remember how much I made up for my golf. 2 litres enough/too much?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

L555BAT said:


> How much of a solution are we making? I haven't used my PM TFR since last winter and can't remember how much I made up for my golf. 2 litres enough/too much?


2 litres in a pump sprayer is just about enough to go around a Golf a couple of times and cover everything properly.

Mixed at 5% with warm water will do the job. 7% mix if the car is minging dirty.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Powrermaxed TFR is currently available through Amazon prime for £15 delivered for 5L if it's ordered within the next 13 hours.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> Powrermaxed TFR is currently available through Amazon prime for £15 delivered for 5L if it's ordered within the next 13 hours.


get it for under £12 delivered through CP4L :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Currently on special deal on Amazon

5 litres for £10.62 delivered with prime.


----------



## PAV331 (Jul 1, 2017)

Just picked one up from ECP...£14 with discount code....but I didn’t have to wait for it!


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

fatdazza said:


> Currently on special deal on Amazon
> 
> 5 litres for £10.62 delivered with prime.


End's in 20min's :thumb:


----------

